# Does a washing machine need a dedicated circuit?



## ddawg16

I believe the current code reads "Washer and dryer must be fed with it's own dedicated 20A ckt. No other outlets can be on that ckt." Or something like that.

Obviously, if you have an electric dryer, it will have a 240vac outlet.

I'm doing a 2-story addition now that includes a new laungry room....hence I have a dedicated outlet for the washer and gas dryer...and a second outlet on a different breaker for general use in that room.


----------



## Speedy Petey

The "laundry" needs a 20A circuit. This can be for the washer, gas dryer, and any other receptacles IN the laundry area.


----------



## AllanJ

The laundry room or alcove needs a 20 amp dedicated circuit run to a 15/20 amp receptacle, a duplex receptacle, or two single receptacles for use by a washing machine. Nothing requires that the washing machine actually be plugged into that circuit.


----------



## ddawg16

Per the electrical section of my plans....



> PROVIDE AT LEAST ONE 20 AMP BRANCH CIRCUIT TO SUPPLY LAUNDRY
> RECEPTACLE OUTLETS. SUCH CIRCUIT SHALL HAVE NO OTHER OUTLETS. (CEC​210.11(C)(2))


----------



## Gac66610

ddawg16 said:


> Per the electrical section of my plans....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


There's your problem (CEC) :laughing:

Local codes may vary from the NEC, it states receptacles in the laundry area may be ran on the same circuit with the clothes washer

Might check for local ammendments


----------



## brric

Gac66610 said:


> There's your problem (CEC) :laughing:
> 
> Local codes may vary from the NEC, it states receptacles in the laundry area may be ran on the same circuit with the clothes washer
> 
> Might check for local ammendments


 Probably means the California Electrical Code, not the Canadian Electrical Code.


----------



## ddawg16

brric said:


> Probably means the California Electrical Code, not the Canadian Electrical Code.


Lets see....I live in S California......

Yep.....brric is right....California Electrical Code.....which is basically the NEC....


----------



## AllanJ

There may be additional receptacles in the laundry area powered by the "laundry circuit" or by other circuits.


> PROVIDE AT LEAST ONE 20 AMP BRANCH CIRCUIT TO SUPPLY LAUNDRY
> RECEPTACLE OUTLET*S*. SUCH CIRCUIT SHALL HAVE NO OTHER OUTLETS


Meaning no outlets in other rooms.


----------



## jbfan

The only requirement for gfci is if you have a sink, and the receptacle will be within 6 feet.


----------



## zappa

AllanJ said:


> There may be additional receptacles in the laundry area powered by the "laundry circuit" or by other circuits.
> 
> Meaning no outlets in other rooms.


I believe this is the intended meaning.


----------



## stickboy1375

jbfan said:


> The only requirement for gfci is if you have a sink, and the receptacle will be within 6 feet.


Or if your laundry is in a bathroom, very common these days. Just wanted to give another example.


----------

